# First day as a cashier



## Fionaa (Jan 31, 2015)

Yesterday was the first day as a cashier. I was at the register almost non stop for three hours. It was really overwhelming and terrifying with all the things to remember and I made soo many mistakes. A man got mad at me, saying that I need some sleep and many stared at me in a bad way. But I did it. I got compliments from strangers, they said things like I did good as a cashier, and that made me smile, but I feel like they just said that because they saw me suffering and my face was probably all red. My co-worker said I did okay, but sometimes I felt like they made fun of me. I feel like a shítty person that I forgot to smile and say 'Have a good day' almost everytime, because I was so busy learning and stuff, and I was always so nervous that Id make a mistake again. I had so many negative thoughts, that I felt like my head was exploding. Being a cashier had always been my fear. When I was done - my head, eyes and ears hurt. But I did it, and when I came home my parents said they were proud of me. They said that if I continue this job at least till Im 18 (Im almost 17), then they will be REALLY proud of me. Cause both of my big brothers failed working when they were younger, and they still have problems with it now that they are older. Now I feel this preassure to not end up being like them. Do you think I can do this? I really really wanna become good at this. Im just so scared and I could give up now but I would hate myself if I did that.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Being a cashier has its ups and downs. That is great that your parents are proud of you. Don't give up quite yet, keep at it.


----------



## dreamloss (Oct 28, 2013)

That's so awesome! It's normal to be all flustered and nervous and to make mistakes on your first couple months, let alone your first day. I have a feeling you'll do great!


----------



## Penguinfan (Apr 5, 2015)

That's very good. Keep doing good work. It'll get easier as you get used to working that job.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

Congrats for doing my most feared job, ever. You've had your bad day, so now look forward to a good one. It's going to take practice and once it becomes second nature, you'll be good to go.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Being a cashier seems so ****ing demeaning. I'd rather be broke and without a job tbh.


----------



## PlasticTree (Jan 3, 2015)

Keep going! You did your best and that's enough. It will get easier as time goes on. 

I work at a bookstore and sometimes I work the register. I occasionally forget to hand credit cards back to the customers and I'm always afraid they think I'm trying to steal it or something, lol. 

Maybe you could put a sticky note on your register that reminds you to greet them and tell them goodbye?

Good luck!!


----------



## VanDamme (Jun 8, 2004)

Congrats on being able to do it! You did great!

Don't worry about not being perfect with everything. Once you'll become familiar with the routines, things will be a lot easier. 

As for the customers, sometimes you'll have angry, upset, complaining types but most of them'll be fine.

Good luck!


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

If I was a parent I'd be very proud too if my kid managed to get through the day as a cashier, especially if they had social anxiety! :grin2:

Don't pay attention to rude customers. Pay attention only to the ones who are understanding. If they have worked at least a day in their life they'll know that one isn't born knowing how to do a job, there are some days of learning and getting used to. 

Yesterday I went to Zara to return something and it took a looong time to the cashier. I couldn't care less, for some reason waiting relaxes and hypnotises me, so I don't mind at all. I have endless patience with cashiers who are in training, and feeling a bit of sympathy because it's a stressful job.


----------

